# Physics help?



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Well I'm in the process of signing up for a new trade and go union, my highschool transcript is good but no physics I took a different science so I'm currently doing distance learning physics 11 so I can get into the union school. None the less I was wondering if we had some math/science whizs on here that have some time to help. Any leads would be appreciated.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Anthony (seahorse_fanatic) is actually a tutor so he can definitely help you out! 

I am at UBC for sciences, so if you ever need any help with specific problems or anything (love physics!) feel totally free to shoot me a PM or message :bigsmile:


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Science? What year are you in? 4th year Chemical and Biological Engineering here. Physics 11 should be easy after going through what I had to endure.

I can probably answer your questions if you post them here. I'll try to respond within a reasonable time frame.



Momobobo said:


> Anthony (seahorse_fanatic) is actually a tutor so he can definitely help you out!
> 
> I am at UBC for sciences, so if you ever need any help with specific problems or anything (love physics!) feel totally free to shoot me a PM or message :bigsmile:


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Only First year, planning to go into Marine Biology (well, thats the plan) :bigsmile:

Knowing what the engineer workload is, I have 110% respect for you :lol:


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Biology and chemistry degree here. Physics 11 should be no problem given the outpouring here. Also, lots of physics solutions can be found by googling the problem word-for-word. Can't say I didn't use that along the way.


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

After going through a couple years with the same workload, it seems pretty normal now to be taking 9-10 courses per year. Hopefully it's going to pay off, but job prospects are pretty weak right now with most companies hiring only a few people per year.



Momobobo said:


> Only First year, planning to go into Marine Biology (well, thats the plan) :bigsmile:
> 
> Knowing what the engineer workload is, I have 110% respect for you :lol:


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh, 10 courses is completely normal, I meant the minimum 14 course hell that you guys (or is only some of you then?) have to take. :lol:

Evidently, there is a ton of help on this forum! Any questions posted here will probably be answered faster than a feeder goldfish in a piranha tank


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

14 course was first year. Same for 2nd year and then we take less in 3rd and 4th. The reason why it's 14 courses is because we have a lot of core and on top of that, technical electives and arts credit fulfillment.



Momobobo said:


> Oh, 10 courses is completely normal, I meant the minimum 14 course hell that you guys (or is only some of you then?) have to take. :lol:
> 
> Evidently, there is a ton of help on this forum! Any questions posted here will probably be answered faster than a feeder goldfish in a piranha tank


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> Anthony (seahorse_fanatic) is actually a tutor so he can definitely help you out!
> 
> I am at UBC for sciences, so if you ever need any help with specific problems or anything (love physics!) feel totally free to shoot me a PM or message :bigsmile:


Actually, one of the few courses I do NOT tutor usually is physics. While I apply the laws of physics every day, I did not really enjoy studying it and would probably not be the ideal choice for tutoring physics (last time I took a Physics course was in the 1980s) :bigsmile:

Also, I was doing a double major (BSc of Agricultural Science - Aquaculture & Bachelors in Agri-Business/Economics) so my entire undergrad involved taking 6 or more courses per term. Used to laugh at my friends in Arts or Sciences complaining about their "heavy workload" doing four or five courses/term.

Ah, the good old days. Before mortgages, working crazy hours, and all those adult responsibilities.

For those of you at UBC, take advantage of the free access to the pool and other bonuses. You'll never regret it. Great way to work out and relieve stress.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

In the 80's??? Dang i didn't realize you were thät old!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> In the 80's??? Dang i didn't realize you were thät old!


Going to school in the 80's is old?  Didn't you guy ride to school with the 8 track going?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Going to school in the 80's is old?  Didn't you guy ride to school with the 8 track going?


Hahaha hes actually the same age as me.... was class of 85 myself and actually cassettes were the 80's thing  ...8 tracks were going out in the late 70's. Unfortunately i have to admit i owned one when i was little though. Owned 3-8 tracks Kiss, Boston and CCR lol I think my Mom still has her huge collection though lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

We had an 8 track in the early 80's still. I won't reveal my year but I did a 5 year engineering degree at UBC so for those who know, they never had that in the 90's.


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

mech engineering second year, pm me! no promises though ahah


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Well I'm stuck again thanks for all the replies and help last time. Now it's horizontal projectiles and its all the extra stuff here's number 1

View attachment 55706


I guess it's just solving for t on the vertical and plugging in horizontal ?? Any help is appreciated


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Hint: Use the formula yf=yo + Vyot + (-1/2gt^2)

yf= 0m (Let ground level = 0)
yo = 25m (however metre you are above the ground initially)
*Vyot= 0 
g=9.8m/s^2 for gravity 

After plugging it all in you just need to isolate t to one side to solve it. 

*You may notice that it says v=15m/s ---> which means horizontal (Vxo) and NOT your Vyo, because its going straight horizontal, your initial velocity (Vyo) is 0m/s.

You don't need horizontal to find the time it takes to strike the ground because the vertical vector portion is responsible for directing the ball down. Usually they do experiments like hitting two balls off a table, where there is a difference in horizontal vector between both balls but both eventually touches the ground at the same time. 

If you are looking for the distance it travelled from the start to the point it hit the ground then you need the horizontal component.

*NOTE: I hate math and I haven't touch that stuff for awhile CORRECT me someone if I am wrong.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

That method looks to be correct but is overly complicated for this situation.
Use the kinematic formula: 

d= (Vi*t)+((1/2)*a*(t^2))

Initial velocity (Vi) is zero, so Vi*t is zero. Leaving you with distance, acceleration, and time; All variables you have.

d=(1/2)*a*(t^2)

You are traveling a negative distance (respective to the up and down plane), gravity is negative 9.8, and you are solving for time.
Solve for t.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

This is why I love this forum. Too bad I have been too busy to check in 
Fish stuff is fun, Physics is just as much fun once you get your head wrapped around it


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah reciprocals or isolating the variable is where I struggle...


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

d=(1/2)*a*(t^2)
-25=(1/2)*(-9.8)*(t^2)
-25/(1/2)=(-9.8)*(t^2)
(-50)/(-9.8)=t^2
sqrt (5.1)=t
2.26=t

Does this make it more clear? Or did you already get this and just making an observation? Hahah

Math is certainly not easy, and if you have any free time this is a video of my favorite scientists talking about why its hard  It starts at around 3:00 and goes to around 6:30.


----------



## pistachoo (Sep 6, 2010)

What a fantastic video! Thanks for the share, Momobobo!

I haven't done Physics 11 since... 1st year university (because I didn't have room in my schedule in high school but still wanted to take it, haha). However, I have been a school teacher for 13 years. Those who have responded to this thread thus already run the gamut of age, level of experience in the field, and ways of approaching it: from giving you the answer, sharing some hints and perspectives, or offering divergent ways of thinking about it.

Other fun math and physics related YouTube channels I enjoy and show my students: Vi Hart (https://www.youtube.com/user/Vihart), Minute Physics (https://www.youtube.com/user/minutephysics), Asap Science (https://www.youtube.com/user/AsapSCIENCE), Mental Floss (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpZ5qUqpW4hW4zdfuBxMSJA -- more than science; John Green covers a little bit of everything really)

Remember to have fun, because math and science are awesome!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Maybe if you have free time in the evenings momobobo we can meet at tim hortons for an hour or so of tutoring. The food and drinks on me plus something for your time of course.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Nice to see once again bca members coming together to help one another.
I studied engineering in university and then did some business stuff later. But I have forgotten most of my math and physics to be honest. It was a long time ago.
This question you posted is the same as asking you how long it will take for the ball to free fall to the ground; the horizontally velocity is irrelvant. You only need to use that velocity if you need to find out how far the ball hits the ground horizontally from the starting point.
To solve this kind of equation you always try to switch the signs as you move them to the other side of the equation (i.e. the other side of "="). So, "+" becomes "-", "x" becomes "/", "^2" becomes "sqrt" and so on as you move things around to the other side.
Good luck with your test.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Sure, don't worry about a tutor fee, some grub would be nice though.

I'll pm you with details.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey bobby thanks again this was the video I forgot I show you, I got it now just looked back over those sheets and its seems to be clearer.


----------



## pistachoo (Sep 6, 2010)

lol....



















from http://www.buzzfeed.com/jessicamisener/33-teachers-who-got-the-last-laugh


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Cam: Good to hear! I am glad I was of help 

Heheh...my physics teacher had the same type of questions on his tests as well. One during forces was Rebecca Black themed, something along the lines of...
Rebecca is deciding which seat to take in her friends car where her friends are
Kickin' in the front seat
Sittin' in the back seat
Which seat should she take if the front seat has a coefficient of friction of x and the back seat has a coefficient of friction of y but you have to carry books as well?

He also wore a Gandalf you shall not pass shirt on every test day. Not nice.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

For help with some basic concepts, interactive simulations are always nice: Physics - PhET Simulations
My first year uni prof shared those with us.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

What?! Which prof was that? Jealous..both my profs were ZzzzZZzzz..



Momobobo said:


> Cam: Good to hear! I am glad I was of help
> 
> Heheh...my physics teacher had the same type of questions on his tests as well. One during forces was Rebecca Black themed, something along the lines of...
> Rebecca is deciding which seat to take in her friends car where her friends are
> ...


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

God, I hate pHet sooooo much. 

Nicole, it was my highschool Physics AP teacher (back when school was easier) :bigsmile: I know, my physics prof was zzzz as well, goes too slow. I ended up not going, working on other classes or sleeping through the lectures. Also waves and SMH are boring! Bring on the lasers, explosions, and forces! :bigsmile:


----------

